# Wanted: Fortis Box with the usual bits and bobs



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

*Wanted: Fortis Box with the usual bits and bobs*


View Advert


Just bought a Fortis B-42 Pro Chrono.

Lovely watch but it was sold without its original box or paperwork. Just wanted them as I'm a bit of a completist.

I've had a look on the usual websites and there aren't many about. One on chrono24, but it's not exactly local (think it's in Germany).

If anyone has some gathering dust in a loft somewhere, please drop me a pm.




*Advertiser*

chris r



*Date*

14/10/17



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

